# Advanced Photoshop - 04/2009 erhältlich



## Markus Kolletzky (20. März 2009)

Nachdem es im letzten Monat sträflich vergessen wurde, wird die Meldung eben heute mit ganz besonderer Liebe verbreitet:

Und zwar ist seit dem 18.03. die April-Ausgabe der Advanced Photoshop im Handel erhältlich. Neben dem gewohnt breiten Spektrum an Themen wird das Thema Illustration schwerpunktmäßig in diversen Workshops behandelt.

*Die Themen im Überblick*

*Features/Interviews*

Interview: Mike Orduna
Mit welchen Techniken der Photoshop-Experte Mike Orduna seine einzigartige Stilmischung aus Street Art und Comic-Kunst entwirft.
Feature: Auf den Einband kommt es an - Buchumschlagdesign & Vermarktung
Nick Spence zeigt ihnen, worauf es bei einem erfolgreichen Buchtitel und dessen Vermarktung ankommt.
Feature: Bilder - Safe im Netz
Wasserzeichen & Co.: Wie sie ihre Kunstwerke im Internet gegen Diebstahl und ungewollte Weiterverwendung schützen können.
Das genius G-Pen M712 im Dauertest
Unsere Testergebnisse für Mac und PC - Was das preiswerte Grafiktablett alles kann und für wen sich die Anschaffung lohnt.
Showcase

*Workshops*

Angesagte Wassereffekte
Photoshops dritte Dimension
Produktillustration
Täuschend echte HDR-Effekte
Mehr Tiefe in Illustrationen
Grundkurs: Übergänge schaffen

Alles auch noch einmal nachzulesen auf unserer Special-Seite und natürlich auch auf der offiziellen Homepage.

Disclaimer: Wir von tutorials.de haben eine Partnerschaft mit Advanced Photoshop. Dabei werden wir Euch in Zukunft vorab mit den Inhalten des neuesten Heftes vertraut machen und im Gegenzug Ausgaben verlosen.


----------

